# صناعة الطاقة المنزلية في المنزل



## majed27 (30 مارس 2010)

صناعة الطاقة المنزلية في المنزل
كتاب للخطوات اتمنى ان لا يكون مكرر ومن يقوم بترجمة فله جزيل الشكر


*Build Your Own Solar Cells*










Build your own solar cells in your home. This handbook explain three 
different ways to make a home made solar cell



*Hotfile*
http://hotfile.com/dl/22904449/9c15723/BldSlrCells.zip.html​


----------



## دربي اليبي (30 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلا يا اخى فى الله


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أبريل 2010)

> صناعة الطاقة المنزلية في المنزل
> كتاب للخطوات اتمنى ان لا يكون مكرر ومن يقوم بترجمة فله جزيل الشكر


 
مشكور مهندس ماجد الملف قيم 
بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## elkhalfi (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكري*


----------



## majed27 (4 أبريل 2010)

الشكر لله اولا على سهولة الحصول على المعلومات وابشركم ان هناك الكثير من الكتب والبرامج النافعة وفي اقرب وقت سوف انزلها لكم


----------



## ابويزيد2 (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## engineer sameer (29 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا طيب


----------



## م.عماد ك (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله جهدك وسعيك أخ ماجد


----------



## ابو سكوت (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## ابو سكوت (30 أبريل 2010)

اسأل الله تعالى ان يبارك فيك وفىجهدك وعقبال لما نشوفه مترجم قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد منصوري (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------

